# Russian Mark-V's being refurbished



## vikingBerserker (Oct 2, 2009)

"Militarism can be a nice hobby to join together people after the work in such place like a railroad department repair factory. Now, instead of indulging in something after the job’s done they can go instead and work on the refurbishing of a few Mark-V hundred year old tanks. 

Those tanks Russian army had during the World War I and then after the Russian army has split in two parts as a result of Communists takeover in 1917 some of the tanks were left with the units opposing communists regime, but not for very long - the Red Army captured back the moving monsters and used them for a while.
Then after World War 2 they were left rusting in some villages while some enthusiasts paid attention on those amazing pieces of early twentieth century engineering genius and decided to repair them and then install as an attraction on the city’s street for general public view."



English Russia The Refurbished Tanks


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice find


----------

